# Installing OS9 on a MDD 1.25 Dual (non FW800)



## seanwrussell (Apr 26, 2006)

Hello Hello.

I know that variations of this post have been posted before, I've tried to scour all that I could find in order to save everybody the hassle of yet another cat trying to get 9 onto a box that was running 10.3.9, then ubuntu, now it's formatted Mac OS Extended - with no OS.  

The mac is a dual 1.25 PPC G4 with 512 MB RAM.  It had 2 GB, but I pulled the new RAM (and put in the old RAM) for testing purposes.

The problem is that I have multiple CD's, and am having issues pairing up the correct CD (or CD's) with this mac (there are several here).  I'm just coming in on the issue, but I have a 9.0 (white) installer, a 9.1 installer (not updater) a 9.2.1 updater (requires 9.1 or earlier), etc.

I can boot off any of these CD's, but at NO time am I even able to SEE the HD internal.  Trying to run the installer gives me the 'can't run - check documentation' error - do I need a 8.x disc?  Please tell me I don't !

thanks so much in advance - please let me know should you need more info about the system.

SR

seansolo@gmail.com


----------



## albloom (Apr 26, 2006)

When you installed OSX, you did not check the box for "install
OS 9 HD drivers." OS 9 cannot see the HD as a result. The only
solution is to back up your HD and re-format with that option.

You can verify via Disk Utility. HiLite your HD and click the
info button. Look at the line "Mac OS 9 Drivers Installed." If
it says "Yes," ignore my first paragraph.

Besides, the earliest OS 9 that runs on that box is 9.2.2. 

If you have the original system install CDs, you can get around
the problem. Choose a "restore" for Classic. If that isn't an option,
get a copy of the freeware TinkerTool (versiontracker.com) and
check "show hidden finder and system files." Insert Software Restore
Disc 1. Under ".images" is OS9 General. Drag it to your HD. But
only after getting OS 9 drivers on your HD.


----------



## seanwrussell (Apr 26, 2006)

I did check the box for OS 9 drivers (I formatted three times, now, over target mode, using disk util in tiger, making sure I checked that box.  The drive doesn't appear at all when I boot off (any of) the CD(s).  Is there a way to purchase a straight up 9.2.2 disc - full installer style?


----------



## barhar (Apr 26, 2006)

I noticed the '... over target mode ...' inclusion. 

If by this statement you are saying that the dual 1.25 GB PowerMac is booted as a target and you installed 'Tiger' onto it via another Mac, then - if System 9.x (hopefully at 9.2.2, or updated to) is installed on the other Mac - then copy its (the 'other' Mac's) 'System Folder' to the 1.25 GB PowerMac.

Try to use 'Finder' in the 'System Folder' folder as 'Classic'.

If 'Finder' in the 'System Folder' can be used as 'Classic'), then create an 'Applications (Mac OS 9)' folder next to MacOS X'es '/Applications/' folder - adding what ever System 9.2.2 and earlier applications (files, etc.) you want.


----------



## seanwrussell (Apr 26, 2006)

Thank you so much for your help! In response to the Tiger on the sad mac, no I would love to install it, but we can't use it. 

But I don't have a real 9.2.2 installer/disc I can use, and that's my other REAL main issue - any tips on where to score one?

 the system needs to be running a straight 9 in order for the older hardware to run correctly (Classic is not an option).  

Thanks for sticking with me, though!  I think if you're saying that 9.2.2 is required for the OS to be installed (which I'll believe 'cause I can't get 9.1 to load in order to use the 9.2.2 delta update I have (grrr) - so my solution seems to be a Real Honest To Goodness 9.2.2 disc (should such a thing exist).

Please let me know if you know where I can pick one up ASAP.

thanks!

SR


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 27, 2006)

You can boot to an OS 9 installer CD, but the hard drive is never visible, and cannot be formatted, until being moved to the ATA-66 bus.

I have struggled with MDD G4s several times, and you will find out (as I did) that you have to locate the original restore disks for that MDD. The problem is, that (despite any OS 9 driver installs, which don't help) the only way to install a 'normal' OS 9, is to move the hard drive to the forward IDE bus (ATA-66), and install OS 9 when installed in that position.  The original disks should not need this, but every other OS 9 installer does not work (and I have a 9.2.1 installer which also doesn't work, and replaced memory/logic board/processor to no avail).
If you only need Classic, you can copy a good folder from another drive, and that will work to give you Classic use.


----------



## albloom (Apr 28, 2006)

Sean, I found a boot/install 9.2.2 CD on eBay for $40. This one
is no help to you (my G4 MDD 867DP has an older ROM file than
the 1.25 will accept) or I'd end you a copy.

Snoop around eBay or the other usual suspects for a 1.25 install/restore
disc set. The "classic" on that set is bootable as OS9.


----------

